# a few problems



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

First off i really dont know a whole lot about bows. I have a pse fitzgerald nova and i cant shoot groups to save my sole i've been shootin and shootin and ajusting the sights. i hunt in close cover and im tryin to get one pin set to 10yrds and im sittin as faw down on the sights as i can go if i go anyfurther i will take the whole sight off the bow. what do i do?

anything will help
Thanks


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Move your rest farther down or you nock farther up.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

It depends. Moving the rest as mentioned may change the impact but it may also mess up the tune of the bow. If the bow is in tune and you can't get the sight to the location desired you may have to change your anchor point. I have heard/used numerous points, the most common are under chin, corner of the mouth or below ear. Changing the location of the anchor is the easiest.

That all said are all of the arrows grouping togather? If not then you may need to work on your form more are you may be gripping the bow causing them to go all over.


----------

